# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Sharon makes another comeback

## twinkle_eyes83

Sharon Watts is set to become the latest character to return to EastEnders after actress Letitia Dean signed up for her fourth stint with the soap.

The blonde bombshell walked out of Walford at Christmas after she discovered that on-off lover Dennis Rickman had got Zoe Slater pregnant.

But Letitia has apparently been offered Â£175,000 a year to make a return alongside heartthrob Nigel Harman, who played her on-screen love.

He left Albert Square when he realised that Zoe, played by Michelle Ryan, had been sleeping with his dad, Dirty Den - and that the baby was actually his.

Now the pair are preparing for an explosive return to the Square this summer, according to the Daily Star, although they are keeping quiet about what they will do.

Letitia's departure from the ailing soap was her third such exit since appearing in the first ever episode on February 19th 1985.

She first left in 1995, but returned in 2001 to manage the Queen Vic before taking off again three years later on Christmas Day 2004.

Her third return to Walford, this February, lasted for just one episode and it is unclear whether this summer's return will see the feisty blonde stick around any longer.

BBC bosses have brought back a number of popular characters in an effort to boost ratings at the soap, including Phil Mitchell and his mother Peggy.

----------


## angelblue

How long is she coming back for any ideas i hope she sticks an around shes brilliant?

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## cinamin

I can't wait until she starts asking questions  about where her Dad is? Will she care?

----------


## angelblue

I know it going to be very difficult for chrissie and sam and possibly zoe when they return

----------


## cinamin

Just think about poor Dennis,theres no way he is going to be able to avoid them in the Square.

----------


## angelblue

Especially zoe thanx god she is going we dont have to put up with whinning and pathetic act of desperation anymore? 


 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## cinamin

Lets wave goodbye to her,hopefully forever! Maybe now we can get on with the storyline of Sharon and Dennis!

----------


## DennisRbabe

*LONG LIVE SHANNIS...I KNEW YOU WOULD RETURN!       *

----------


## Lisa321

:Big Grin:  woooooooooooo shannis forvever. I hope they come back as a couple, and they could work behind the bar together along with chrissie n jake  :Smile:  awhhhhh
xXx

----------


## Meh

Can we please discuss this in this thread.
 

Closing.

----------

